

First job ad - how did I do? - abstractbill

I've taken over the hiring process at Justin.TV and just submitted my first ad (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=292977).<p>There's been a bunch of discussion here about what makes a good job ad, so I'd be interested in any feedback on this one.  Is anything obvious missing?  Does anything in the ad turn you off JTV?  Thanks in advance.
======
gstar
I think its a nice combination of carefully stirring interest without
overhyping expectations - and exactly the right amount of humor (a tiny bit!)

Well written.

I was most impressed with the flash question - that's the best way to find a
flash person with a clue I've ever seen.

Dev questions are just OK though, the spelling one is fairly easy to google an
answer to - maybe it would have been better to go domain specific? Or a real
problem you guys have?

------
qhoxie
It seemed straight-forward and compelling as necessary to me. I'm not sure if
the test problems were yours, but they seem fitting as well.

~~~
abstractbill
One of them was mine, yes. Thanks for the feedback!

------
kobs
No mention of Starcraft skills? :-)

